# advice for a future amputee...



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

My hog Stumpy will probably have to have his front cancerous leg removed and I was wondering if anyone has any tips on helping him get around his cage/eating okay...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't really help but wanted to tell you how sorry I am. I lost Snarf to oral cancer two weeks ago.  

You may get some ideas if you use the search box for WHS. Many of the cage adaptations, etc could help, I think. Other members will jump in and will be more helpful.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

ok, thanks a lot. much appreciated


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I've never had that situation, but with a WHS hedgehog, they have trouble reaching the food and water bowls. I had to switch to a water bottle for Lulu because otherwise she'd flop into the water bowl and just lay there getting wet. I used to grind her kibble to make it easier to eat (she had dental issues too though) and put it in a plastic lid instead of a dish. Since Stumpy will have one working front leg, and two good back legs, he may adapt more easily than you'd expect.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried searching somethings an didn't dig up much, but I think looking at some WHS topics could be helpful, obviously the wheel in your hedgehogs cage will have to go more then likely they will likely only hurt themselves.

This will mean more time needed to ensure you hedgehog exercises if his appetite stays the same, if you see weight gain which i suspect is highly possible you'll need to find new ways such as free open space for him to hobble/scoot freely and work the muscles, if able even stretching the three remaining legs for them like for WHS hedgies I imagine could help.

You'll want to look at the cage, make sure nothing could agitate his state, if you use shavings as a liner it'd probably be good to switch to fleece. If its a two level I would remove the second depending on how severe the movement handicap becomes. 

I would follow others examples to keep your hedgehog stimulated such as hiding crickets or other treat that's lower in fat around the cage nightly to get him moving if he is less active.

These are just common sense things that come to mind in my head, I by no means have dealt with this situations aside from a three legged cat, but she lost a back limb and I will be honest she moved faster and was smarter then most fully capably cats. Your hedgehog may surprise you, who knows but that's the only experience I have with an animal missing a limb


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

My little girl, Stub, only has three legs. She lost her leg as a baby, and it's a back leg, so maybe a little different, but she gets along just fine. Loves running on her wheels (she has a CSW and a flying saucer and uses them both), climbs a dryer vent tube up to the loft in her cage, and has even had two litters of babies. I think you'll be suprised at how quickly they adapt. 

That being said, shorter food and water dishes couldn't hurt anything, and keep an eye out for anything he's struggling with and make adaptions. For example - my cage used to be two sterilite bins connected with a pvc pipe, and Stub had trouble climbing up into the pipe, so I make a little step for her and then she was good.

*edited for spelling


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

ok, thanks a lot everyone. i was planning on getting the shorter bowls for him for sure and switching to a fleece liner as well. this is so hard for us humans to watch....


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> ok, thanks a lot everyone. i was planning on getting the shorter bowls for him for sure and switching to a fleece liner as well. this is so hard for us humans to watch....


Yes but I am willing to bet humans have way more trouble adapting than the hedgies do. Just stay positive - you want good vibes following you around!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

http://imgur.com/bBsen

whelp, here he is! vets are getting pretty good these days hope he makes it...lookin' good, Stumps.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

He looks like he's doing well!! 

I was a vet tech for 5 years, and I was always amazed at how quickly animals adapted after a major change like that. Many of them don't even seem to notice! I have a good feeling about lil' Stumpy-- a loving owner makes up a lot of the success just by being there! Sending good vibes and positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

oh, thank you so much) It is funny how they almost seem to not notice anything's different. Anyway, i guess i can stop constantly crying all the time now - he seems like he'll be ok.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Stumpy said:


> oh, thank you so much) It is funny how they almost seem to not notice anything's different. Anyway, i guess i can stop constantly crying all the time now - he seems like he'll be ok.


Keep us up to date with info and pictures so we can understand, I am sure he will still live a full and rich life


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

ok, i will. maybe it will give guidance to someone else who has this happen. he'll miss his wheel so much i think i'll have to mix up his treats with some of the ideas from the fruits and veggies list...


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

*update*

yay! it turned out to be a bone infection the doc is very optimistic and Stumpy seems to be doing well with his limb missing so hopefully he'll stay that way. thanks to everyone for their thoughts and i hope this thread can serve as a reference to someone in the future. also, i was wondering if anyone knows whether hedgehogs can learn to adjust to a new water dish easily - i'm a little concerned that if it's shorter he might think it's not even there since they don't seem to be as "into" water as they do their food dish. thanks


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad that everything went well! He's looking good. I hope he keeps getting better & better!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------

